# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back X



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For the 10th year on this forum, I'm again offering seeds from my gardens. They were originally free when it was only something that could be sent in a ordinary envelope. Since beans were added, they have still been free but with a provision that one could pay whatever one thinks that they are worth. The offer is for *4 tomato varieties and 2 bean varieties*. My cost per request will be $1.78. Each additional bean request adds 18Â¢. Last year, the entire project averaged about $2 per request. Money-wise, I may have broken even but there was no thought of making a cent. Instead, it was all of the other good things which were worth more than money. It was all of the homemade goodies which many came up with. (Still have enough homemade soap to last another year!) Great tea for me, coffee for my wife, honey for both of us, maple syrup, jellies, jams, jerky, relishes, lifetime supply of pepper, and even pickled beets and sauerkraut. Felco pruner, Carhartt leather gloves, various other great gloves, and a reversible red and green tomato cap have been other things exchanged for seeds. Can't put a price on some things like that and I like to think that many of those members will always have some credit with me. In the end, those who don't feel that they have nothing to exchange are covered by those who do.

The tomatoes are all grown by me. Packet is about 30 seeds. Basic offer is *4 packets*. You'll have to look up the descriptions and you'll find most at http://tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List 
Some of those grown in 2010 will not be in her database as they were grown for the first time. Some came from European seed banks and hadn't been available for 30-40 years. A complete list of all tomatoes available can be found at www.patnsteph.net/weblog/201/01/paquebot-2011-tomato-list 

If there was one which someone missed 3 or 4 years ago, it should still be available. And to get an idea of how things have gone in previous years, the last 4 threads can be found at: 
www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=337450 (IX)
www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=287292 (VIII)
www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226676 (VII)
www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=159070 (VI)

Tomatoes, salad to slicers

Absinthe
Amazon Chocolate
Arkansas Traveller
Armenian
Barnes Mountain Yellow
Basket Vee
Belle Angevine
Big Rainbow
Black & Red Boar
Black Crimson
Black Elephant
Black Ethiopian
Blanche de Canada
Bonne de Roussilon
Canestrino
Cherokee Chocolate
Chuda Rinka
Coburg
Copia
Cow's Tit
Creole
Early Chatham
Falcon
Gary O'Sena
German Gold
Goji Faranji
Goldman's Italian American
Green Moldovan
Hong Yuen
Huayu
Indian Stripe
Jack White
Livingston's Golden Queen
Livingston's Paragon
Marion
Meme Beauce
Mule Team
Novosadski Jabucar
Old Brooks
OSU Blue (Yes, it is blue!)
Paquebot Roma
Quingza
Radio
Red Target
Regina's Yellow
Rita's Black
Rutgers
Shumway's Sensation
Sioux
Southern Night
Super Sioux
Tangella
Tasmanian Yellow
Urbanite
Valiant
Wagon Wheel
White Oxheart
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Wisconsin Chief
Yellow Scotland
Zigan

Cherry type

Aunt Ruby's German Green Cherry
Black Zebra
Babywine
Chadwick Cherry
Coyote
Gold Nugget
Large Red Cherry
***** Azteca
Sugar Plum
Velvet Red


Beans will be about 30 per packet with some smaller beans up to 50, except where noted. Basic offer is *2 packets*. Each additional variety adds 18Â¢ to my costs.

Bush snap beans

Carson
Early Bush Italian
Labrador
Purple Queen
Roma II
Tanya's Pink Pod
Tendergreen
Top Crop

Pole snap/all-purpose beans

Blue Coco
Blue Lake 156
Gold of Bacau
Grandma Gina's Romano
Kentucky Wonder Wax
Kwintus
Louisiana Purple Pod
Maria (African)
Maria Amazilitei's
Mennonite Purple Stripe
Musica
Njano (African)
Purple Pod
Rattlesnake
Red Stripe Greasy
Romano
Tanzanian Gray (African) 
Tennessee Greasy
Uncle Steve's Italian (mixed colors)
Uncle Steve's Red Streaked
Vassie Mae


Bush dry beans

Cannolinni
Etna
Hutterite Soup
Jacob's Gold
Krupke
Painted Pony
Soldier
WÃ¢ldbeantsjes

Pole dry beans

Bosnian
Blue Shakamoxan
True Red Cranberry
Jesse Taylor
Tarheel, Black
Tarheel, White 

Special project beans from Black Turtle cross, bush type, about 50 per packet.

Black Turtle
Brown Turtle
Pink Turtle
Spotted Turtle

Other beans

Black Butterpea Lima (bush)
Black Knight Butterbean Lima (pole)
Christmas Lima (15 per packet) (pole)
Kunde (African cowpea w/edible leaves)
Mississippi Silver (Cowpea)

I mentioned yellow collards elsewhere. They are a yellow-green in color and will not bolt in a single year like most others. They remain tender throughout the entire season. To date, the seed has only been available over-the-counter from the Collard Shack in Ayden, NC. If you like collards, and think that you know how to later propagate seeds from a true biennial, I can send a packet of about 30 seeds.

I can do the same for Eastham turnip. It's best that you know if you like it before you grow it. It grows like a rutabaga and indeed is in that brassica group. However, tastes like it's crossed with a radish. 

Now the method of requesting. All I need is a request for what you want and a mailing address. Strictly by e-mail to [email protected] Use the word "seed" or "seeds" somewhere in the subject line. Do not use the forum PM. If you can't trust me to know your e-mail address, then I should not be trusted to know who you are or where you live. You do not have to supply your HT name since there may be some instances where I may not want to know who you are! You will have my name and address when you receive the parcel.

Miscellaneous rule, and the only one that I will insist on for this offer: If you see more that you want than the minimum, do not request 4 and 2 one week and 4 and 2 a few weeks later. Each request averaged about 12 minutes to fill last year and only needed a few more minutes if several more varieties are requested. Doing it two or three times for one individual wasn't always appreciated. 

Also, I usually acknowledge each request by replying that it's in the mail. A few messages have been known to get lost and same goes for the parcels. If you don't hear from me within a week or so of a request, check back with me. 

Finally, offer is also open to Canadian members. No reason why they should feel left out just because I need to use a larger address label due to the extra line! 

And, offer will end 15 April, 2011.

Happy Gardening!

Martin


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Martin,
Are any of the tomatoe varieties good for both slicing and canning?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> Martin,
> Are any of the tomatoe varieties good for both slicing and canning?


You're just going to have to research the varieties. Took almost 4 hours to get that post ready to submit. If I tried to describe each variety, it would have taken 8 hours and far exceeded the words allowed for a single post. Salad to slicer means anything from just under 2" to 2#. Every one of those can be used for canning, from 2" whole stew tomatoes to quartered or chopped or whatever. Generally anything under 3" is salad and anything over is all-purpose. Although I didn't mention it, I do allow members to ask me to pick out what I think will be best for whatever purpose they state. 

Martin


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Martin, Did you personally like the taste of the OSU Blue? I've been reading a bit about it.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Sent my request. Thanks so much Martin!!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Request sent, thankyou Martin!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

A couple years ago you included a extra free packet of tomatoes from Jungs. We kept seeds however all our seeds were lost/damaged during our many moves over the past year and I don't have the name.
Do you know which tomato this was and if you currently have any seeds? (DH really likes this one)

Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ceresone said:


> Martin, Did you personally like the taste of the OSU Blue? I've been reading a bit about it.


Like any other tomato, taste often depends a lot of growing conditions. Everyone who got seedlings from me last year was happy with it. I incorporated a lot of mine into spaghetti sauce to give it a nice dark color. The only thing for certain is that there is no guarantee on the size. It may be 2" salad or 4" slicer.



fransean said:


> A couple years ago you included a extra free packet of tomatoes from Jungs. We kept seeds however all our seeds were lost/damaged during our many moves over the past year and I don't have the name.
> Do you know which tomato this was and if you currently have any seeds? (DH really likes this one)
> 
> Thanks


That would have been Wayahead. Mention that when you request from this offer and I'll see if I can find some.

Martin


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Paquebot,
Sent you an e-mail. Thanks for being so generous!

SBJ


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I sent you a request - what a wonderful service you are doing for us.
Thank you.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been looking so forward to this post! Whoopeee!!!! I get an excuse to look up tomato varieties for hours!!!!  Thank you Martin!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hey there martin,

if you are interested in a couple more pole beans, i have annettes italian, and mr tung i received from a very nice lady in B.C, canada.
the italian is colored much like my uncle steves, the purple and green variety, but is a round pod vs flat pod. mr tung is a green bean, semi stringless with a good beany flavor. it was brought to canada a hundred years or so ago. by a mr tung. i'll look over your list another day when its not so late. i need to do some research.


keith


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not going to be ordering this year (I have an abundance of seeds at the moment!) But I want to thank you again for your generosity and apologize that I've not yet sent your package out! It's been on my table literally since last spring and things have been so rough here, I keep forgetting to get it into the mail to you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The first 24 hours has been most interesting. A new record was established for 5 forgetting to supply an address. Luckily one had mentioned moving and had to be reminded. One caught the mistake, two were repeats so I had their address, and fifth had to be asked for it. 

Biggest request so far has been 8 tomatoes and 12 beans plus the extra 2 items. Not a regular so I'm a bit nervous about the 50 minutes it took to fill that order. Second biggest was to be 8 and 6 but was never filled. I was asked to supply some prices and informed him that I would have about $3 invested in it. I was then told to forget it! (Do we have a head-scratching emoticon?) 

14 tomatoes to one member is the most of those so far but it's to an established regular. Opening up the previous years presents a lot more opportunity for some to obtain certain good varieties which they've heard of here but not on the current list. 

Martin


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I was one of those that forgot an address so hopefully you received my new email. I watched this last year and never emailed because I was so floored at your generosity. This year I jumped on it. That earlier person is crazy not to spend such a small amount. Thank you Martin!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

After hours of researching  I picked out mine and emailed last night. I love bean seed and reading about the different types 

This will be my third year and it gets better every year!

Thank you Martin!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Martin!
just sent you an email. NOW, I know spring is coming soon. Thanks again for offering these.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

The seeds are FREE, Paquebot requests payment for his shipping price only. It would seem there is confusion over the actual VALUE of the seed if purchased elsewhere and the fact the seeds are FREE for postage only.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyway, I didn't include my username in my email. I hope that's okay. I'm a first time requester too, though and am excited to be participating. I appreciate your generosity very much, Martin. I'm especially looking forward to trying these infamous paquebot romas I keep hearing about! And the OSU blues sound like fun, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

For those who are getting the OSU Blue please post what you think of them this summer. I didn't see those until after I made my request and they sound really interesting. Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just took the first full tray to the PO. Thus everyone who requested through noon today will know that the seeds are on the way. When I get a break, I'll try to reply to any messages which I haven't yet done so. 

Martin


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> For those who are getting the OSU Blue please post what you think of them this summer. I didn't see those until after I made my request and they sound really interesting. Thanks


Will do. :goodjob:

I found some really nice pictures of them on Flickr when researching the variety. I won't lie, those pictures were a major factor in my choice to try them. Beautiful!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to see this thread. I will be thinking on this and decide which ones I'd like this year. Once I decide I'll send you an e-mail.

p.s. this time maybe I'll send a different kind of tea so that YOU get to enjoy it


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

WooHoo!!
Thanks Martin!
Thank you for the thought, the effort and time and utterly selfless acts that make this possible, year after year after year!

And to others.. you can google things like 'tomato review + blog" and come up with some great folks that have grown and reviewed tomato varieties. I have found them to be quite helpful too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I knew what was in all those deleted posts, and I hope this one isn't delete material. What I did last year, after agonizing over my choices, was send Martin an amount that between what he needed to break even and what it would have cost me to buy those varieties elsewhere. Keep in mind that the varieties I asked for were not readily available here, and not available at any one order site. I appreciated what I got and have every intention to send in an equitable amount again. You'll never in your life get a better deal on your choice of such a wide variety.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

zong said:


> I wish I knew what was in all those deleted posts, and I hope this one isn't delete material. What I did last year, after agonizing over my choices, was send Martin an amount that between what he needed to break even and what it would have cost me to buy those varieties elsewhere. Keep in mind that the varieties I asked for were not readily available here, and not available at any one order site.


Yeah, I wished I'd come on the site earlier -- that must have been some exchange. For the newbies here, Martin spends a lot of time and effort in filling these orders. When he says he had $xx amount tied up in them, he means postage only, not the time to assemble the packages. I also know he loves to barter, and know exactly what I'm going to sent him this year along with the cost of postage. :happy0035:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You didn't miss anything too violent. There was just one person who was short on comprehensive reading skills. Would have been forgiven if it weren't for outright lies. Not the first time that someone has tried to disrupt my seed offers, third time for this forum . Makes me wonder if I should assure myself that it will be the last. But then, up to 300 gardeners would not have the enjoyment of growing what I do just because of someone so miserable. 

Back to business, one member lamented that she didn't know that I'd fill large requests since there were more things that she would have asked for. As has always been stated in my offers. The basic free offer is 4 tomatoes and 2 beans. My cost was stated and I can afford that. Go beyond that and I'm being put to extra costs and time. I think of such requests as being from serious gardeners and yet those are also often the ones I never hear from again. But that's how my offers have been. Last year I stated exactly what my costs were and it was the same as this year. One person sent a check for $1.78. That was quite sufficient. Coin envelopes, which I use for tomato seeds, are now 4Â¢. Ziploc plastic bags for beans are 1Â¢. Extra bean variety may mean next ounce for postage and that's 17Â¢. Don't feel that I have to detail all of that in the initial thread since it's already too complicated for some to understand. But I think that everyone gets the general gist of it. Every time you add another variety name to your request, means more time and expense for somebody and that somebody is me! 

Martin


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I just want to say thank you for doing this again! I've been able to pass along a few of the tomato varieties and one of the beans that you've shared in the past. It's nice when someone asks about a certain tomato in my garden and I'm able to send them home with a packet of seeds so that they can grow some next year. Hopefully they'll save their own seeds and share them too. I had a few people ask about Bosu and Moya last year.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Martin. This is so much fun...I looked up lots of tomatoes on the website you provided....I should end up with some funky rainbow salsa


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you, Martin for making this most generous offer available to us all again. Don't let one crankypants get you down - there are an awful lot of us that really appreciate what you are doing. :goodjob: :angel:

I'll have to spend some time drooling before I make my choices...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> Thanks Martin. This is so much fun...I looked up lots of tomatoes on the website you provided....I should end up with some funky rainbow salsa


One of my most interesting salsas was made with all yellow or white tomatoes and yellow peppers. Gave a lot of that away to friends who couldn't believe that it was salsa at first and then wanted more later! Didn't make any salsa at all in 2010 but that was due to canning 122 pints of it in 2009. Wasn't particular about color as I used whatever was ripe. I have friends who work at a local stock car race track. When the tomatoes are ripening, I take several big bags each Friday night. Often more non-red than red. Then a third bag with peppers, onions, and garlic. "Salsa, some assembly required!"

Martin


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Thank you, Martin for making this most generous offer available to us all again. Don't let one crankypants get you down - there are an awful lot of us that really appreciate what you are doing. :goodjob: :angel:/QUOTE]
> 
> AMEN to that. Martin, I have enjoyed this for the past couple years and always have a blast deciding what to send to you and your lovely wife.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Sent you an e-mail for my daughter and myself. I look forward to your offer ever year and I can't wait to get these started!!! Thank you for you generosity!!!


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

St. Martin, I have made a salsa sacrifice in your honor. :bow: Thanks for all you do. I've spread your seeds far and wide over the years and am rather proud of that. (That sounds vaguely dirty...)

I have a question and figured I'd ask it here, rather than in email, for the benefit of us all: On the OSU Blue, I wondered if you could clear up the OSU Blue - P20... thing. I've read some things saying that OSU Blue is P20, one and the same. Other things say that P20 was one of the eventual selections from OSU Blue. Another one: Many I've read seem to think that OSU Blue is not yet quite stable (not a big deal to me, I just like to know what to look for) -- your opinion?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The only OSU Blue line officially released is P20. Some seeds were "stolen" about 4 years ago and a dozen gardeners got them. At same time, P20 was official released to other official breeding programs under the Material Transfer Agreements. About 50 breeders got it to use in crossing. That's what is officially out there.

BUT, it is not stable. Tom Wagner, who has created many new varieties including Green Zebra and similar, figures that he isn't going to live long enough to see a stable OSU Blue. There is a gene involved which supposedly will never allow it. If one plants 100 plants, there may actually be 100 different combinations. Of the dozen plants which I grew, about half were mostly 2" salad or stew tomatoes. Several had 3" or larger slicers. Some were completely round and some were oblate. One even had red stripes but all ripened to a deep Navy blue if exposed to the sun.

On another forum, someone is selling OSU Blue for $3 a packet. He was blasted right away by certain others when he claimed to have been growing it for 4 years and has been stable all that time. Originally he claimed that it was called Blueberry but just noted that he now says that it's OSU P20. So, if someone tries to sell you OSU Blue tomato seed and guarantees that every plant will produce the same, run!

For those who might be looking for something to trouble about, my seed stock was not from those which were illegally released. Mine came through one of the European breeders who had obtained them officially from Oregon State University.

Martin


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, thanks. I *just now* found a thread over at Tomatoville in which Tom Wagner explains that as well. I'll be sure to grow out several of them and have fun with the differences.

(By the way, this is Diane who thought her username was "owiebrain" like it is on GW and have been signing my emails to you as such. Doh. I need my split personalities fixed. All three of us thank you!)


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I received my seeds in the mail this morning in PA. Thanks so much. Postage will be in the mail tomorrow.

Don


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Received mine today too. Will get some $ to you soon.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It would appear that nothing involved in gardening is easy. After doing this for so long, I can almost predict the ratio of new versus repeats. Getting more new gardeners involved means wider distribution of many varieties which are not readily available. Whatever Pancho was trying to do seems to have worked. After seeing the mess that this thread became for awhile, there's only been two new requesters. 

Then I learn, just within this hour, that I may have to give up 5 of my 7 plots in the community gardens. That would mean that I go from the potential of growing 100 tomato varieties down to 25 with half of them at home. Beans would go from 60 to 10. I AM NOT HAPPY!

Martin


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is not good Martin. So sorry to hear this. I will be praying that you get to keep most, if not all of your plots.

dancingfatcat


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Oh my gosh, that is not good Martin. So sorry to hear this. I will be praying that you get to keep most, if not all of your plots.
> 
> dancingfatcat


Don't know if prayers will help but Bill Gates might! He's enabled several hours of contacting City Council, community garden pals, local newspaper editor, and others affected by this decision to know of it by a few additional computer clicks. Perhaps it will be my final big fight for gardeners here. If I'm backed into my little tiny subsistence corner, I suppose that I may have to accept it despite vehement protestations. But then an HT member tells me that he or she had bountiful harvest of beans or tomatoes from what planting stock came from me. Means that I have to continue to make lives better for them. No clue as to next move. For certain, it will somehow be to the betterment of my HT friends. 

Martim


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Martin, I sent you an e-mail. I can't wait to try your seeds. I have never heard of most of the varieties you have available. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Martin,
I got my seeds yesterday. Thank youX10. You make spring come alive. I have more fun searching through tomate varieties to try than almost anything else. There are too many varieties. I am afraid I won't be able to try them all before my time is done. I really hope that your gardens work out this year. Is there a local college that could kick in some gardening areas for you? Then you could give tours! 

I also hope that you get some time (right) to write down what you do and how you do it. A book would be great- even a little one..... Name some of your favorite varieties -the ones you will always plant - how you save the seeds; start your plants, etc. It would be a treasure for serious gardeners everywhere. I am in awe of what you do.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin, why do they want you to give up most of your plots? Are they down sizing the whole garden area or are they asking those with multiple plots to give some up for other gardeners to use?? Either way it is the pits but if it is for new gardeners to have space then(to me) it would be bitter-sweet in that "gardening" is growing.

BTW, I have room for a dozen varieties of tomatoes and at least 6 of beans, if you would like some grown out..I'll even pay postage to get the seed here. bee


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

My seeds made it to TN this morning! Woohoo! Hooray for seeds! Thank you Martin and I'll get something back to you and your wife soon


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I received mine yesterday too. Thank you so much! 

I'm really sorry to hear about the lack of requests and the situation with the community garden.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I just haven't had time to pick my flavors yet.. I am getting around to it.. maybe tonight. It is a multi hour process.

And how does the Blue taste? I have heard vague rumors about the taste not being much to write home about and the blue being more ornamental? By the way.. I don't care. I am getting me some of them there blue tomatoes and I have been desiring of them for a year or two now!!

It is now midnight and I am still researching tomatoes.....


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Martin, why do they want you to give up most of your plots? Are they down sizing the whole garden area or are they asking those with multiple plots to give some up for other gardeners to use?? Either way it is the pits but if it is for new gardeners to have space then(to me) it would be bitter-sweet in that "gardening" is growing.
> 
> BTW, I have room for a dozen varieties of tomatoes and at least 6 of beans, if you would like some grown out..I'll even pay postage to get the seed here. bee


Problem is that there are certain elements in the city which would rather have something else than a 2-acre garden. No department could touch the money but some thought that it must be a cash cow. Parks Department always collected the rent money but it remained in a special fund just for garden expenses. Once previously, Parks complained about not getting a cut so the council suggested that the garden people set up their own collection system. Parks then backed down and said it was no issue. Something happened just recently that we were not notified about. The coordinator quit as did the person in charge of purchasing hoses, etc. We now are to be managed by the Parks Department and rent will go from $25 to $40 and a limit of 2 plots per _individual_. At the new rate, it amounts to almost $4,000 rental per acre. The city council is on our side and stated that the city should not be involved in this and suggested that it be only this one year. We don't know what to read into that. 

There were only 6 who had more than 2 plots last year. 4 of us were the 5-person crew who spent the bigger part of one day to lay it all out. We're now thinking of bringing some chairs and watch a Parks crew try to figure it out! Actually, I'm now the only one who knows exactly how to do it. There are probably a half dozen who would be willing to work with me and learn how. Looks easy on paper except that it doesn't take into consideration where the light pole and 5 faucets are. Thus some aisles have to be only 3' wide instead of what shows as 4' on paper. 

We're also thinking about that _individual_ wording. If I am going to be denied the chance to rent more than two plots for my projects, I'm just stubborn enough to take on 8 plots instead of 7. I'll rent two and my wife, son, and daughter-in-law will also rent 2.

Still waiting for replies from those involved. I was not in my best of moods last night when I composed a message to the Council President, Parks Department, local newspaper editor, and every gardener whom I had an e-mail address. I have a feeling that a lot of people are saying: "Whoops, I think someone screwed up!" The message I presented was that gardeners worldwide are an independent lot and all they want is the ground to grow something in. Politics in a garden is just another weed. 

But there was a good thing today. Had to get away from this machine and needed to share my miseries with the local Jung's Garden Center manager. This year's trial packets came down from Randolph just minutes before I got to the store. For vegetable, it's Aunt Molly's ground cherry. For the flower, it's Teddy Bear sunflower. They will now be included in all future requests. If any previous requesters would like them, they can be mailed for only 44Â¢.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> I just haven't had time to pick my flavors yet.. I am getting around to it.. maybe tonight. It is a multi hour process.
> 
> And how does the Blue taste? I have heard vague rumors about the taste not being much to write home about and the blue being more ornamental? By the way.. I don't care. I am getting me some of them there blue tomatoes and I have been desiring of them for a year or two now!!


I think that some of the taste thing with OSU Blue may be environmental. We don't eat fresh tomatoes all day long but I do do a lot of canning. The minute that one starts adding herbs and other seasoning to the sauces, really doesn't matter what the raw tomato tasted like since it's the finished result that counts. With that, I didn't find anything wrong with OSU Blue and neither did anyone else. They were used in spaghetti sauce and taco mix but with other varieties as well. Some friends used them in salsa but again mixed varieties. For certain, there were a number of varieties which were worse this past season, several of which I did not include in this offer. If I don't like something, don't want anyone else to also waste a season growing it. 

Martin


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

That's terrible about the garden plots drama. Shall we gather 'round and start an email campaign to pester them into being sensible? You let us know to whom/what/where we should direct our cussing and I bet a bunch of us would jump into "battle".

My envelope arrived in one piece this week. Thanks! I'm going to try to beat the postman to the mailbox tomorrow to ship off your giant wads of cash.

Oh, and I'd love to try the ground cherry as well if it's not too big of a pain.

Diane/booger/owiebrain/who knows who else I turn into when I'm not paying attention


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

booger said:


> That's terrible about the garden plots drama. Shall we gather 'round and start an email campaign to pester them into being sensible? You let us know to whom/what/where we should direct our cussing and I bet a bunch of us would jump into "battle".


It's going to be messy enough without outside help! I'm not the only one who wants to garden the same plots that we've built up for 5 or 6 years. We won't take kindly to have them taken away for someone else to enjoy or ruin. There was one woman who had 2 plots right from the first year, 1999. Never a weed. She was even jealous when I came along to challenge her for the nicest plot. She died two years ago. The weeds and grass in that plot were too high for me to mow last August after new renter abandoned it. 



> My envelope arrived in one piece this week. Thanks! I'm going to try to beat the postman to the mailbox tomorrow to ship off your giant wads of cash.


You always were much more generous than need be. Lots of other gardeners owe you thanks for carrying them. 



> Oh, and I'd love to try the ground cherry as well if it's not too big of a pain.


Already packed but probably won't go out until Monday unless the PO tray fills up tomorrow. 

Martin


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Paquebot said:


> You didn't miss anything too violent. There was just one person who was short on comprehensive reading skills. Would have been forgiven if it weren't for outright lies. Not the first time that someone has tried to disrupt my seed offers, third time for this forum . Makes me wonder if I should assure myself that it will be the last. But then, up to 300 gardeners would not have the enjoyment of growing what I do just because of someone so miserable.
> 
> Back to business, one member lamented that she didn't know that I'd fill large requests since there were more things that she would have asked for. As has always been stated in my offers. The basic free offer is 4 tomatoes and 2 beans. My cost was stated and I can afford that. Go beyond that and I'm being put to extra costs and time. I think of such requests as being from serious gardeners and yet those are also often the ones I never hear from again. But that's how my offers have been. Last year I stated exactly what my costs were and it was the same as this year. One person sent a check for $1.78. That was quite sufficient. Coin envelopes, which I use for tomato seeds, are now 4Â¢. Ziploc plastic bags for beans are 1Â¢. Extra bean variety may mean next ounce for postage and that's 17Â¢. Don't feel that I have to detail all of that in the initial thread since it's already too complicated for some to understand. But I think that everyone gets the general gist of it. Every time you add another variety name to your request, means more time and expense for somebody and that somebody is me!
> 
> Martin


Well, Martin, I for one am grateful for your service. I say service because having researched seeds for many years, I know the costs. I would expect that any of us who have requested seeds view this as something we do our utmost to show our gratitude for.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin, if you want to ship me out the ground cherry and suflower seeds I would like to have them. I will hold your remittance until they get here. I just got my packet of seeds from you today!

My offer to grow some stuff out for you still stands...bee


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Martin, I've sent an email. Thank you very much for your generosity once again. I enjoyed the seeds I got from you last year and look forward trying new varieties this year.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Martin, if you want to ship me out the ground cherry and suflower seeds I would like to have them. I will hold your remittance until they get here. I just got my packet of seeds from you today!
> 
> My offer to grow some stuff out for you still stands...bee


Thanks for the growout offer but I'll win this battle. We do have one portion of one of the garlic fields which wasn't planted but only as a last resort because it's 12Â½ miles away. I've got 60-70 new varieties of tomatoes due to arrive tomorrow or Monday. Hard to say how many I'd find worthy of growing but again looking to grow out a wide assortment.

As for the ground cherry and sunflowers, you're already the third to request a follow-up mailing of those. No problem!

Martin


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Martin,

Got my order today, will get something out to you first of the week. Hope you get the garden plots back.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Seeds arrived yesterday -- many thanks. Your "treat" and $$ will be sent on Tuesday. I think your idea of having family members get community garden plots is brilliant if the city follows through with their (to me) dumb plan. Just hope you get the same ones.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Martin,

My seeds arrived today. I got everything requested Thank you so much I will have yours back in the mail Tuesday due to no mail Monday.

Reading your post about this next year. If necessary do you have a spare room or couch I could rent just for the growing season for say Eighty bucks so I could have a couple of lots put in my name for you. Don't know how hard they look at residence there. I tried to get into one this next year and was told no because I wasn't from the exact neighbour hood. I am just a street over. So I am working with a few people and we are going to open up three possible four gardens in different neighbour hoods. Just let me know if there is anything else I can do.

Stacy


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

my seeds came today.

i'll get your package out next week.

thanks


keith


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

got my seeds today. thank you Martin. I will be putting money for postage and a small gift in the mail Tuesday. sure hope the garden problem works out ok. a bunch of folks who don't understand about gardening shouldn't be telling the rest of you how to run things.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Now comes the time when the mailgirl has to change her route to accommodate packages of goodies. Today began it and that blond cutie knows what it's all about. Package today had the potential of being nixed at various stops along the way. Three jars of canned goodies and packing collapsed. Thus the jars were loose and banging into each other. But all were undamaged. Reminded me of one great HT contributor who once sent 2 jars without the rings. Both worked but not what would be suggested as a manner of shipping such items! Haven't opened up a box yet to find a disaster but Annie, of Annie's salsa recipe, had to try twice to get a quart of sauerkraut to me years ago!

Martin


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Brave lady, sending sauerkraut through the mail! I sent you an e-mail, Martin...prune me as needed.  The tatiana's site is evidently down right now, BTW. Probably all of us researching our seed choices.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Brave lady, sending sauerkraut through the mail! I sent you an e-mail, Martin...prune me as needed.  The tatiana's site is evidently down right now, BTW. Probably all of us researching our seed choices.


Had to prune one bean from your request. My fault for not suggesting to not request older beans. Whatever is left at the end of the offers usually ends up in a soup bean mix. Then I only keep enough to plant back. You requested two such varieties but I only had extras of one.

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> Reminded me of one great HT contributor who once sent 2 jars without the rings. Both worked but not what would be suggested as a manner of shipping such items!
> 
> Martin


that wasn't me, was it? 

lol


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

MELOC said:


> that wasn't me, was it?
> 
> lol


No, wasn't you! I think that only one person ever did it. In the case of the latest near-disaster, large pillow type packing was sufficient when packed but somehow each lost its air. At that point, they were not much better than an empty sandwich baggie.

Everyone who was scheduled to have their requests enter the mail today had it postponed one day. Took the tray to the PO and wondered why the parking lot was almost empty. Closed! But today's will be a rarity. My postmark dater was set at Jan 17 so it will be a holiday date. 

Martin


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Martin, my seeds came...thanks so much. Im really excited to try the new (to me) varieties...


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

My seeds came, & I am so excited to try these!! Thank you!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Had another near-disaster today despite the best of precautions. Oversize box which looked like it had a week's accumulation of wadded newspaper. No damage to the box. Two bottles separated by at least 6 inches. Both sealed inside a vacuum bag. And one broke! That was a sauerbraten mix and salvaged by puncturing a hole in the bag and transferring it into another bottle. It's another head-scratcher since there is no way that the bottle could have broken from contact with anything else. Only thing that I can figure is an atmospheric condition. That is, failed pressure in the hold of a cargo plane. Bottle broke from within rather than being fractured by impact. 

Martin


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm betting the bean had brown in the name.  I'm amazed with all you do, Martin. Thank you so much. I'm having fun figuring out what I'm going to send you back.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'm betting the bean had brown in the name.  I'm amazed with all you do, Martin. Thank you so much. I'm having fun figuring out what I'm going to send you back.


Yes it was, it was Brown Dutch. As great as that bean is, few companies carry it and possibly for a good reason. Although quite productive, it's one of those which you have to plant 3 seeds and expect only one to come up. I didn't even bother to save some reserve from the last offer. Besides, if I personally need some, I can request it to come down in the next load of stuff from Randolph. (I can get anything from the entire Jung's combine with no shipping costs.)

Also, still possible that this is my last seed offer. Previous 3,000+ square feet of garden area will no longer be available for my seed projects. Despite latest assurance that 2012 will revert to 2010 rules, it would be like asking someone to not eat for a year and then return to a massive feast if still alive. Karen & Mike of WeGrowGarlic have offered up a lot of the unused portions of the garlic fields but it's 25 mile roundtrip. At home, I can grow about 15 tomato varieties at my minimum isolation space. Also probably a dozen pole beans but no bush beans in numbers sufficient to both harvest for eating plus offer for seed. 

The fun of sharing my seeds has always been secondary to the enjoyment many others get out of growing them. And the things that those seed recipients send in return never fail to amaze me. Received a flashlight today from Amazon.com and no hint of who it was from. That coincided with my thinking that it was about time to get new batteries for a neat little flashlight which I received last year! 

Martin


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Martin, I got my seeds today. I will have a package out to you over the weekend or on Monday.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Apparently I'm not the only one having problems with my package . Upon coming home form a visit with family up north, I found my seeds strewn all over the ground . I'm guessing they fell out of the mail box and were out there for a couple of days. The beans that I could find were all chewed up along with the packaging. The tomato seed packets were fine thou the Chocolate amazon was missing. Oh well, at least some of the tomato's survived! Thanks again for your amazing kindness!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one having problems with my package . Upon coming home form a visit with family up north, I found my seeds strewn all over the ground . I'm guessing they fell out of the mail box and were out there for a couple of days. The beans that I could find were all chewed up along with the packaging. The tomato seed packets were fine thou the Chocolate amazon was missing. Oh well, at least some of the tomato's survived! Thanks again for your amazing kindness!


Hasn't been the first time during my offers. Will be happy to replace what was lost. I don't keep a record by HT name so you'll have to message me so that I can send replacements.

Martin


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you SOOOO much! Will gladly pay additional mailing costs.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Got my seeds today, intact! Thank you very much. I'm putting an envelope in the mail to you tomorrow. I thought about sending some pineapple jam I just made but received threats from the family. 
I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your gardens. I hope something still works out for you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Thank you SOOOO much! Will gladly pay additional mailing costs.


Replacements on the way. If you've still got any of the original beans, all 4 varieties are distinctly different. Thus you will know which they are when you get today's package.

Running short on one tomato, Cow's Tit, again. Not many seeds in them and never do get enough for everyone. Also may have been too generous with the earlier requests. May drop back to 10 seeds for any additional requests for that one. Everything else in sufficient quantity.

Martin


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

Received the freebie seed packets yesterday. The envelope was completely mangled and torn but the seeds themselves were just fine. The post office must be having a rough month!

I'm sorry if your tradition will be ended because of the plot screwiness. We'll all get along fine without the extra seeds each year but will very much miss the Martin Seed Tradition -- the tradition itself. I will continue to grow out and freely share the descendants of your seed shares in your honor, as I always have.

Thanks again! We're incredibly excited to try the ground cherry and would never have even considered it if not for reading up on them because of your offer.

Diane


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I received my seeds safe and sound today :nanner: Thanks so much! I hate to hear about you loosing the plots. Do you have a few kind neighbors who would share some land in trade for some of the produce? I hope you get a solution figured out since we would all love to continue getting this wonderful offer. I will get your "yummy payment" in the mail on Monday.

Cindy


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you so very much Martin!

I finally got into town to get mine too. All intact as usual. 
Now to get rid of this blasted snow and have it warm up. I so want to get these started!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My seeds arrived today, Martin, and all are safe and sound. Thank you SO much! I could cry when I think about you not getting your usual plots this year - not just because I hate to see your wonderful seed offers come to an end, but because I can't picture you without your gardens, and who knows how your plots will be treated this year under different management. :Bawling: With all that you have contributed there over the years, it is just plain wrong, what they are doing this year. Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

Sir,
I've sent you an order and with snow on the ground here in the Ozarks, I eagerly await those tiny packets of a promised Spring. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

Got my seeds. Thank you sooo much. 

The second best part is all the amazing beautiful stamps that come on my package.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I got my seeds over the weekend. Thank you so much! Now we wait for spring.

Keep us posted on your garden plots.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Martin, Email has been sent with our selections. Thank you again.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuqest Sent. Requested some additionals as well, please let me know if they're accepted 

Should be home in a couple days (taking some time off from the road) and that's why I waited so long to send my request in. Wanted to be sure I'm home to get them from the mailbox! 

Sorry to hear about the "garden wars" going on! And sad to hear that this may be the last year you're able to provide this wonderful service to us HTers.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cnichols said:


> Reuqest Sent. Requested some additionals as well, please let me know if they're accepted
> 
> Should be home in a couple days (taking some time off from the road) and that's why I waited so long to send my request in. Wanted to be sure I'm home to get them from the mailbox!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the "garden wars" going on! And sad to hear that this may be the last year you're able to provide this wonderful service to us HTers.


At the moment, it looks good for planting a lot of things at the garlic farm. May even turn out too good and end up with more ground than I can handle. I've already got about 60 new tomato varieties picked out of which 25 are capable of a pound or more. I'm going to figure on perhaps another 10-15 new ones plus some popular repeats and stop at around 90 varieties total. 

Martin


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got my seeds safe and sound. Should be getting a pkg today or tomorrow...hope safely!!Mutti


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got my seeds yesterday, thanks so much! I will get you a package in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

It's so great to hear that your garden issues are working out! And I have faith that you'll have no trouble filling any additional space you obtain.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mutti said:


> Got my seeds safe and sound. Should be getting a pkg today or tomorrow...hope safely!!Mutti


Perfect timing! I was down to about a tablespoon of buckwheat honey and Sandra only had about the same of wildflower. Your Queenline pound of that Ozark honey looks gooooooood!

Martin


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Martin-my seeds arrived safe and sound! Something heading your way next week : )


----------



## valgal (Dec 24, 2002)

Thank you, Martin! I received my seeds today. I will put a goodie package in the mail for you next week. I really appreciate your generosity!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Martin my package is on it's way to you. Thanks again for the seeds.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you Martin, Our seeds arrived on Saturday. We'll have a package into the mail for you later this week. Weather permitting.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Charleen said:


> Weather permitting.


That's the word here today, too, weather permitting! Dashed the weekend's requests off as soon as the PO opened this morning. Then will be able to hunker down for a few days depending if we happen to be in the 4" to 7" or 13" to 17" potential area. But this is the last day of January and it's all downhill for winter from here. 

Martin


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you, Martin! I just received my package and it's a bright spot as we prepare for the latest winter storm. So something to look forward to. So excited!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

That's quite a list! Thanks Martin, I sent you an email.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you Martin! I received my seeds today and am thrilled! Too bad we have all this snow coming, now I have the gardening bug. I will be sending you something soon!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Martin, they arrived safe and sound  NOW, what to send you????? hmmm, the ideas are endless


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Thanks Martin, they arrived safe and sound  NOW, what to send you????? hmmm, the ideas are endless


How about sending a snow blower? Or even a good snow shovel. Spent an hour shoveling snow so as to go to the Jung's store to get more of the ground cherry and sunflower packets. Good thing I went today as they ain't going to be open tomorrow. Doesn't matter as I'm not even going to try to get to the PO to post the latest for several days. 

This could be a time to also offer to save Shipping & Handling if any regulars need something from the Jung's catalog. If it's in the catalog, it's in the store at same price. I can forward for that cost plus 5Â½% tax and actual postage and packing.

Martin


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got my order from Jung's yesterday, I just love there catalog! I had no idea that had a store.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

jamala said:


> Got my order from Jung's yesterday, I just love there catalog! I had no idea that had a store.


Jung's has 5 stores, all in Wisconsin, which are full garden centers. The original one has always been in Randolph. Two are in Madison and one in Steven's Point and Sun Prairie. Whereas the catalog portion of the company is managed by Dick Zondag, the stores come under Bob Zondag. Both are grandsons of the founder, J. W. Jung. 

Martin


----------



## CasieD (Oct 27, 2010)

Sent you an email.

What a very generous offer!


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I got my seeds too....just trying to decide now what to send back!!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Martin

Thanks so much for your generosity  I received my seeds a couple days ago and am thrilled. 
I promise not to move again so we will never have to start over again.

The snow acutally missed us, if you can believe that, however we are willing to take some if you want to ship that too!

Now I have to figure out what goodies to send.


----------



## CasieD (Oct 27, 2010)

Martin,

I received my seeds today!

Will put something in the mail for you this week.

Thanks!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

CasieD said:


> Martin,
> 
> I received my seeds today!
> 
> ...


That was certainly quick service! Depending upon what time it was delivered to you, it could have been less than 24 hours from when I turned it over to our PO. However, it would have bypassed the initial sorting process in Madison and went directly to a separate facility for delivery within the state. That's one benefit of having my own private postmark.

Martin


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Martin, I mailed a package to you yesterday - it's a year late! I apologize!! Hope you enjoy the goodies.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ladyhen said:


> Martin, I mailed a package to you yesterday - it's a year late! I apologize!! Hope you enjoy the goodies.


Thanks for the advance notice. Otherwise I'd spend 10 minutes trying to find you on this year's list. Things are already confusing enough with Seed Savers Exchange requests starting to come in.

Martin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I just got back from a couple days in Fargo, and my seeds were waiting when I got home. Thank you!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I, also, arrived home after a couple of days away------------and found my seeds had arrived!
Thank you!

And, I especially appreciate the extra effort Martin put into mailing my seeds!
Special, meaningful Stamps (Vince Lombardi and Frank Lloyd Wright)
and special Envelope (The Seafaring Tradition {do a Google on the name Paquebot})
AND very special date of Special Post Mark! (Dated on Feb. 6 -- Super Bowl Sunday -- the day the Packers won the Vince Lombardi Championship Trophy~~~~~~~~and postmarked with Martin's own personal postmark)

Such a nice treat!

I will be framing the envelope and hanging it on the wall near my desk!

All that AND tomato seeds, too!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Received my seeds a couple days ago. Will be sending you out something soon. Thank you Martin!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I wanted to add my thanks for what you do Martin! Last year I got Logan's Giants & Uncle Steve's Italian pole beans, & I've never seen anything grow & produce so fast! I was still picking the Logan's Giants into November! :huh:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kstornado11 said:


> I wanted to add my thanks for what you do Martin! Last year I got Logan's Giants & Uncle Steve's Italian pole beans, & I've never seen anything grow & produce so fast! I was still picking the Logan's Giants into November! :huh:


Logan Giant indeed is a good all-purpose one for snap, shelly, and dry. Didn't have space to grow it last year but hope to grow it out again this year. I haven't tried the dry ones as is but used them in the soup mix. In many ways, I think that they are closely related to Turkey Craw. Same unique color and markings but slightly larger.

Uncle Steve's Italian is turning out to be an interesting "basket case" of bean genetics. I got many different colors and combinations last year but now am hoping to segregate the blue-seeded ones and the buff with black speckles. Somehow it went to plain brown for the majority of seeds rather than the speckles and swirls of the original. But no matter the color, still a good snap bean when young and a shelly if allowed to go too far.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine came today & I sowed 3 of each of the tomatoes (as well as last year's Apricot Brandywine)! My Uncle Steve's beans from last year had purple streaked pods, they were much earlier than the Logans. Postage goes out tomorrow~!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted to post a public thank you to Martin for the seeds. I received them about 2 days after they were shipped and (as always) I was very pleased with the order. I look forward to his offer each year and have had excellent results with his seeds.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Request sent.

Thanks so much for this opportunity Martin! 

This is like Christmas for me because I feel like a kid in toy store as I go over all the varieties trying to choose. I will grow them for my family, but also grow a few for my mom who doesn't get around as well as she used to and she just loves them too.

Thanks for being so generous


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

My Hawaiian Orange Cherry tomatoes are coming up --- planted them Monday! :nanner: Only the broccoli beat them!


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Got your email Martin. Glad you liked the catalog. I got it at a tag sale last summer during their "fill a bag for a buck" end of sale clearance. I wanted someone to have it who would enjoy it and apreciate its age. Enjoy! Thanks for all your generosity to all of us.


----------



## Skylakes (Dec 5, 2007)

Request sent. 
Thank you so much for this offer! What fun it will be to eat all these presents!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

my request was sent......anxiously awaiting the seeds......spring is on the way.....

Thanks again for your offer!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Martin, I finally managed to get your package to the post office today. I sure hope you enjoy. Thanks again for all the help you provide on this forum and the seed offers.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Martin, I just sent off a seed request. I feel like I'm late in requesting...as always thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Nico DeMouse said:


> Martin, I just sent off a seed request. I feel like I'm late in requesting...as always thank you for your generosity!


Plenty of time yet. Didn't set a closing date but it's generally 15 April since that's about the latest for starting tomatoes. At that time, the thread will be closed and un-stickied. Requests after that will still be honored but may be iffy for tomatoes. 

Martin


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

after a couple of weeks pacing and impatiently checking my mailbox, my seeds have arrived!!! (my mail service sucks here, my mail usually goes to a few neighbours first before it gets to me.)
Thanks so much Martin! I can't wait to start my seedlings this weekend!!


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

My seeds arrived today! Thanks Martin and there'll be something in the mail for you soon (still not sure what, but it's probably going to be green )

greenhorn


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

strawhouse said:


> after a couple of weeks pacing and impatiently checking my mailbox, my seeds have arrived!!! (my mail service sucks here, my mail usually goes to a few neighbours first before it gets to me.)
> Thanks so much Martin! I can't wait to start my seedlings this weekend!!


I always figure a week to BC or the Prairie since that mail goes straight west. I'm almost exactly straight south of Thunder Bay but it takes at least 10 days to first go east just about to the Maritimes and then back west. As long as the packet found you, that's what counts.

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Pretty fancy stamp for a back yard hack like me.

Or are you trying to tell me I'm getting old?

My compliments on the varieties.

Best from Maine.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sent a request. Thank you so much for doing this every year.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Received my seeds......yeah!!!! Thanks for the offer and the generosity! I'll have to think about what to get back to you. I'll let ya know when I decide....but for now.....a BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin, I recieved my seeds yesterday! WOW! That was fast..thank you! Money order will ne in mail today! IM SOOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Martin! 
I sent you a request yesterday. Looking forward to it. Thanks


----------



## Dylan's 'Nama (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks much Martin! I love the little bonus', and am very pleased you could fill our order.


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin did you recieve my money order?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cnsranch said:


> Martin did you recieve my money order?


Since I know nobody under the name of cnsranch, and no location given in your profile information, I can only assume that one of two money orders on hand are from you! If from more than 3 weeks ago, it would have already been cashed. 

Martin


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Martin, FYI on the seeds you sent me... Good germination on all except Marion and Shumway's Sensation. 2.5/6 for Marion (one was very sickly, hence the .5) and 3/6 for Shumway's. They were in the same flat as ones that came up 100%, so not sure what happened there. (This is NOT a complaint at all! Just a report as I thought you'd be interested.) Interestingly, the Shumway's seedlings are much shorter and stockier than the other varieties, though they seem to have as many leaves.

All the other varieties, including last year's, came up at least 5-for-6. 100% germination on last year's (or is it the year before's?) Tommy Toes - I only had 14 left, so I thought I'd plant them all and hope for some to come up as they're a bit older... now I have 12 very vigorous seedlings to give away (keeping 2 for myself)! Definitely saving seeds from some of this year's!

0% germination on the ground cherry seeds from Jung's. I tried some in the same flat as a batch of tomato seeds, figuring the necessary conditions should be about the same. When that didn't work, I put some in a different pot and babied them a little more... still nothing. Did you get any of these to come up? I know this was a "test" batch for Jung's, so thought I'd report back. I might try direct sowing the rest in a corner of the garden to see whether they'll germinate in the ground.

Beans, including some from last year and the year before, are all coming up 100% as usual. I did discard a couple of older beans that looked a bit too dry. Going to try to save some seeds this year instead of putting all the beans directly in my mouth 

I am in zone 8, btw. All tomato seeds were started indoors under lights and hardened off on a plastic-enclosed porch, then moved outdoors. Beans were direct sowed outdoors in containers. Including some from seed I saved myself, I have about 170 healthy tomato starts for myself and friends! Thanks as always!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Shumway's Sensation is an early variety and tops out at about 4'. However, it's a bushy one in that it will produce perhaps 5 or 6 good laterals. Do not remove them as the plant is a semi-determinate. Each lateral will also load up with fruit about the right size for canning whole or halved as stew tomatoes. Some claim that it was Earliana but last year's growout was inconclusive. And as near as can be determined, it may possibly not have been available anywhere for 70 years. Seems to have vanished in the early 1940s but seed was later deposited in a Dutch seed bank. I may have been the first to have grown it in the past 50-60 years or more. Until recently, nobody knew how many varieties still existed only in seed banks and there probably still is not a complete worldwide inventory. And when some are only being held in one single location, they are just a moment away from possibly being rendered extinct by some catastrophe. 

Had to check to see if Jung's had the proper starting instructions on the ground cherry packet and they do. Seed needs minimum 75ÂºF to 85ÂºF to germinate. That's why they are a troublesome weed in some croplands. Spraying or cultivation doesn't affect them since they don't germinate until weed control is no longer possible. It's almost a weed here but won't show up until late June or so. Then they grow like crazy and will add several inches per day. So, don't discard whatever you have the seeds in. Just set it out in the sun and keep it damp. Or, merely spread the medium in an open spot in the garden. The seeds may be tiny but are viable in the ground for a day less than forever.

Martin


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad you shared the info on the ground cherry. Jung's sent me a packet of those this year, as well. I am not sure I'll have space for them this year, but now I know to save them until it is warm weather if I plant them.

I'm kind of wondering if these are what grew wild in the fields as a weed in the last place I lived...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

TooManyHobbies! said:


> I'm glad you shared the info on the ground cherry. Jung's sent me a packet of those this year, as well. I am not sure I'll have space for them this year, but now I know to save them until it is warm weather if I plant them.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if these are what grew wild in the fields as a weed in the last place I lived...


More than likely it was the same species but different variety. When we lived at Wright's, the top of the hill behind Midway was loaded with them. They were short plants barely a foot tall but wouldn't take long to collect a gallon sorghum pail full for pies. That was back in the 1940s. One of these days I'll have to see if some still survive.

Martin


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry martin, my name is sammi from rathdrum, idaho,yes it was a few weeks ago! Thanks for the seeds. I have Sugar plum cherries growing every seed I planted is growing!cant wait to taste them!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cnsranch said:


> Sorry martin, my name is sammi from rathdrum, idaho,yes it was a few weeks ago! Thanks for the seeds. I have Sugar plum cherries growing every seed I planted is growing!cant wait to taste them!


Yes, got it. It's safe in the garden fund but haven't gotten around to spending it yet. Many thanks.

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Heads up!

If you got the fancy little waxed paper envelopes, they will soak thru.

They crease nice and was tapping out a seed and touched water on the side of a six pack. Planted that seed but it was a whoops moment.

Definitely not a complaint, just a word to the wise.

I like envelopes that crease.


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

Martin,
My seeds came today! Thank you. I'll be starting the tomatoes tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks for the surprises, too. I'll dig some little spots along my fence for the sunflowers! 

A surprise from me will be on the way in a week or two. (I want to wait until I drive past a certain shop...)


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

I wanted to add a public thank you for the nice stamps! As a stamp collector, it's always a nice treat to get envelopes like that in the mail!


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 25, 2011)

Martin,

I received the seeds. Thank you so much. I'm anxious to get the tomatoes started. I'll be sending something your way shortly. I appreciate your generosity and will certainly always remember to pay it forward.

Virginia


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

I started my tomato seeds today! I picked up another grow light at a secondhand shop & they are all set up under it, ready to be off to a good start.

4 of each type started, except the OSU Blue. I started 6 of those! (I already have about 8 other varieties of heritage tomatoes started, so I had to limit numbers!) I'll be packing away my tomato and pepper seeds in their tightly sealed plastic storage bin (air tight) and popping them into the deep freezer tomorrow.


----------



## treehugger24 (Mar 23, 2006)

Martin,
Thanks so much for the seeds. Some of my baby tomatoes are starting to peek out of their beds of soil eep:. A little package is on the way to you


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

This offer only going to be a Sticky for another week. After that, I'll still fill any request but would be a bit late for starting tomatoes. Next year's tomato offer is looking good in their cold frame. Yesterday morning there were 10 varieties up. As of noon today there are 35 with the count changing hourly.

Martin


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of my new mater seedlings are off to a running start! Hopefully, a couple more Blues will pop up soon. If not, I'll tuck in a couple more seeds. (I plant a single seed per Jiffy pellet. It pains me to thin them...) Loads of time left for mine here, as I'm also starting a hydroponic setup (legal plants only) this year. Anything that isn't ready in time for the garden will go to my basement.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Alll my tomatoes are doing great... wish they hadn't gotten all mixed up when the mini-greenhouse blew over! Now I've no clue which is which, except of course for the Apricot Brandywines! The Hawaiian Orange & Cherokee purple & Paquebot Roma, I will just haveta wait & see ! :shrug::bored:


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

I meant to add: I picked up something to send you. It will go out sometime this week (probably Friday, since I don't work that day...)


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Got the seeds that you sent, today. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## AmeriWoman (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi! Newbie here 
Thank you for being so generous.
I have sent you an email.

AW


----------



## AmeriWoman (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Martin! Email rec'd and I am so excited now.
It's nice to do something new and different, ty for sharing.

:hug:

AW


----------



## AmeriWoman (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey There!! I got a package today  woot!! Thank you so much, I loved it and ty for my surprises, *a*w*e*s*o*m*e*!! I'll be snailmailing back tomorrow. You are very kind and generous.

AW


----------

